# Finally scored an Orient



## 66TigerCat (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been searching awhile for an Orient and one finally came along. 1897 or 98. It has a 26" front wheel and a 28" rear so I believe it's the Mile A Minit model but will have to verify. It's a racer in any case. A friend has the catalogs so I'll have to cross reference. I'm amazed at the completeness. I have the original seat post but the saddle is gone(that's a Brooks B19 Special Narrow as a place holder). I have the original block chain also. It has a few nicks/dings/chips but not bad for a 115 year old rig. A real survivor. The wood rims are a little rough. The coolest thing(to me anyway)is that this was built about two miles from where I live. Winter project time.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

Very cool!... I used to live in Waltham too!


----------



## squeedals (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice! I'm on that quest too. Can I ask what you paid?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

Trade you those grips for a block chain??


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

sqrly will wet his pantaloons over that chainwheel, and larmo those pedals.... jest say'n...


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good for you!  
I like 'em too - worked a couple miles from the Waltham factory the last 12 years of my career.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 14, 2013)

*Orient*

That is great bike. Congratulations on a nice find.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations on a GREAT find!!!!!!  I would love to find an Orient, maybe one day.  Yours is in really nice condition.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2013)

*RE: Wooooow*

Very nice score.... Looks to have been well cared for!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

Tiger, I have a Gilette ambassador tire like your rear if you want to trade your front...


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 14, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Very nice! I'm on that quest too. Can I ask what you paid?




I paid $800. A screamin' deal for such a scarce machine. All the one's I've seen in the last 10 or so years(excluding what I've seen in museums and many of those are restored)were rusty or missing alot of parts.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

nice price for sure.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 14, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Trade you those grips for a block chain??




Thanks Bri., but I have the original block chain and a second skip tooth that came with it.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 14, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Tiger, I have a Gilette ambassador tire like your rear if you want to trade your front...




Bri., PM sent.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, I'd love to find a mens 1800's bike that nice for $800.


----------



## chitown (Nov 14, 2013)

Incredible bike and a fantastic deal too! Congrats.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 14, 2013)

wow,that is really really nice


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice find! I know I had a few of those oval centers for the head badge, but I can't find them.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 15, 2013)

I think $800 is a steal for that bike!!!!  I'm guessing the guy you bought it from does
not do internet or would have known the real price of that beauty.  There's a lot of
older guys out there selling stuff that just don't do the internet to keep up with prices.

I would really like to see the original catalogue listing of the bike since it has the
smaller front wheel.

Off the top of my head, wasn't the "Mile a Minute" a Tribune?  Maybe I'm mistaken ...


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. I actually bought it from a guy who does quite a bit of buying/selling on the web. The bike changed hands locally a couple of times and when I found out an acquaintance had it I expressed interest. He didn't seem like he wanted to part with it at the time but I got an email from him last week offering it so I grabbed it. I believe he just wanted to make his money back (he paid $800. for it). He definitely knows his bikes but isn't that interested in early American bikes. He also wanted it to go to a good home and it was a plus that it will stay local. You just never know when bikes like this will come along but I'm glad I had the good sense to take it when offered.

I was talking to a close friend/Orient expert and he has most of the Orient catalogs. I need to take a few measurements and cross reference the parts on it to narrow down the model. At this point I don't think it's a Mile A Minit but rather a Model 130 or a Leader. Those were the three models they offered with a 26" front/28" rear. I'm planning to clean it up and get it complete but leaving it as found. I love the patina.

I do need a period correct saddle, either original or a repro. I'll post pics again when it's done.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2013)

grip pics     .


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 17, 2013)

bricycle said:


> grip pics     .




Those are nice original grips Bri - are you selling these as well as the new ones?  I'd be interested in these if they're not already spoken for.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 17, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Those are nice original grips Bri - are you selling these as well as the new ones?  I'd be interested in these if they're not already spoken for.




trying to work out a trade with tiger. sorry nfs. trades maybe...


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh okay - sorry, didn't mean to butt in...:o


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like you need this to finish your bike.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 19, 2013)

Grest bicycle......! We were in Waltham this last July.....

Cool place....


----------

